
We now live in a driverless world - olivercameron
https://news.voyage.auto/we-now-live-in-a-driverless-world-cb07a01159c0
======
ktpsns
The author claims to have achieved autonomous driving at the moment of
writing. It is sarcastic that he claims that only a few months after the first
recorded case of a pedestrian fatality involving a self-driving (autonomous)
car
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Elaine_Herzberg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Elaine_Herzberg)
. And yes, that car was not driving fully autonomous, yet it displays the
dramatic effects of research on autonomous driving, not even the outcome).

Obviously, "we" did not yet solve autonomous driving.

